# Need some help with this question I got



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay, I did look at the fursuiting guide but some questions were left un-awsered.

So, I'm saving up for my own fursuit using the 5 euro a day technique, and when I get a quote I need to make a duct-tape dummy blablaanabaab
The thing is though that I want it to be my fursona, it is a white wolf but the thing I'm worried about is when I get it custom made will it be easy to make it dirty as it is going to be made out of white furr? isn't it gonna be a total bitch to clean white fur? Please I need some expert advice. thanks.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

It's white fur. 

As long as you take good care of it, you do not have much to worry about.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It's white fur.
> 
> As long as you take good care of it, you do not have much to worry about.


So basically it really doesen't matter what kind of fur it is it should not affect it? because we all know getting soup on a black - Tshirt is not as bad as getting it on a white t shirt because it's like more visible and harder to get out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

The paws will get dirty eventually, but as Ozriel said keep it clean and maintained and it will be fine


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The paws will get dirty eventually, but as Ozriel said keep it clean and maintained and it will be fine


Alright, thanks man.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

If you do get a stain. Get the tide to go. I heard it works pretty good on small stains for white faux fur.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> If you do get a stain. Get the tide to go. I heard it works pretty good on small stains for white faux fur.



I guess thats some kind of American stain remover? Thats kinda a problem as I'm nowhere near the USA which mean I'll have to order it which costs quite a bit. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I guess thats some kind of American stain remover? Thats kinda a problem as I'm nowhere near the USA which mean I'll have to order it which costs quite a bit. Thanks anyways.



Well there might a replacement stain remover? You could look up the ingredients in it and see if there's anything similar.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I guess thats some kind of American stain remover? Thats kinda a problem as I'm nowhere near the USA which mean I'll have to order it which costs quite a bit. Thanks anyways.


I'm sure you can find something similar over there in la la land.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Well there might a replacement stain remover? You could look up the ingredients in it and see if there's anything similar.


I will, thanks.



d.batty said:


> I'm sure you can find something similar over there in la la land.


'ROPA


----------



## Brazen (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't lie to yourself, you won't be wearing it nearly enough for cleaning to become a concern.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Don't lie to yourself, you won't be wearing it nearly enough for cleaning to become a concern.



I'll be using it for yiff, how else am I gonna wash those cum stains off? HMM?? HMMM?!!!


jk


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I'll be using it for yiff, how else am I gonna wash those cum stains off? HMM?? HMMM?!!!
> 
> 
> jk



It's white fur. No need to worry about that then. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> So basically it really doesen't matter what kind of fur it is it should not affect it? because we all know getting soup on a black - Tshirt is not as bad as getting it on a white t shirt because it's like more visible and harder to get out.



It does matter. Shorter furs like Seal furs will get dingy over time and a bit harder to clean than Shag furs. Fox furs like the MM white are harder to keep clean because its coarser than the longpile shag at Distinctive.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It does matter. Shorter furs like Seal furs will get dingy over time and a bit harder to clean than Shag furs. Fox furs like the MM white are harder to keep clean because its coarser than the longpile shag at Distinctive.


Thanks. I appreaciate the info.


----------



## Foxfairy (Dec 14, 2012)

Hand washing with a gentle detergent and some "shout" (or comparable) stain remover should keep it nice and clean  Don't worry too much!


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

Three words: Spot-shot Carpet Cleaner.









Also this would be of interest to you: 
http://fursuit.livejournal.com/3602948.html#cutid1
http://forums.furtopia.org/index.php/topic,36325.0.html


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 19, 2012)

Foxfairy said:


> Hand washing with a gentle detergent and some "shout" (or comparable) stain remover should keep it nice and clean  Don't worry too much!


It's just that I want my fursuit to look sexeh fo da sexy canid ladies 



Deo said:


> Three words: Spot-shot Carpet Cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ermahgewd! Pawsome! Thanks I'll definetly use it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

My advice is to stay away from febreeze as a main disinfectant. It's fine to use it to keep it smelling good, but that's all it is good for. if you use Lysol to disinfect your head, make sure you let it air out for an hour or so.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> My advice is to stay away from febreeze as a main disinfectant. It's fine to use it to keep it smelling good, but that's all it is good for. if you use Lysol to disinfect your head, make sure you let it air out for an hour or so.


Disinfecting it and spraying it should make the fur last more longer right?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Disinfecting it and spraying it should make the fur last more longer right?



It'll keep bacteria and mold from forming in your head, which in a way will keep the fursuit lasting longer....or cleaner.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It'll keep bacteria and mold from forming in your head, which in a way will keep the fursuit lasting longer....or cleaner.



Ewww. do I have to do it even when I haven't worn it for a long time?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Ewww. do I have to do it even when I haven't worn it for a long time?



When you take it off after wearing it for a long time, you should. You don't have to do it every day when you are not wearing it.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> When you take it off after wearing it for a long time, you should. You don't have to do it every day when you are not wearing it.


TT
Thankyouuu. ^_^


----------

